# my favorite Franco-flemish composer Thomas Crécquillon he so undeated he genieous



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im so imprest by this classical composer it make me wonder why he is ignored, he done magic in making, powerfull evocative ,colorfull expressive, spiritual and existencial .

I dont know why but Crécquillon in my head in my eyye his worrks would be among the greatess of the great , boston ensemble did a fine job i have volume 1-2 of his sacred works, im so tripping , the music is that good no need for drugs or whatever, the music is made of holy light!

:angel:


----------

